

Ask HN: Good .NET host that doesn't cost a mint? - keyle

I need a .NET host with a track record of decency and a good admin for a mid weight web application. Ideally it should support many websites (DNS) and be fast and reliable. Budget should be around $10/month.<p>I'm with Mediatemple so far and quite happy with them (php). Recent move to the .NET platform requires me to look for alternative hosts.<p>Have you got some companies you can recommend in the similar class of Mediatemple?<p>thanks!
======
vyrotek
<http://www.aspnix.com>

I've been using them for 5 years now for various .Net/SqlServer web apps.

I also picked them because they always roll out the very latest .Net libraries
such as ASP.Net MVC and .Net 4.0.

